# Simrad go7 compatibility with SH GX1600



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> Took delivery of new boat and tried setting up the Standard Horizon GX1600 to get the GPS signal from a Simard go7 via NMEA 0183. I have had no luck. The VHF says you have to have the GPS unit turned on to send the signal but when I find the only menu for 0183 its says wireless. I reached out to the installer to see if they wired anything but part of me thinks that the Simrad does not have the option to hard wire the NMEA 0183. Does anyone have any experience with the Simrad go7 and more importantly hooking it up to a VHF?


Never mind. I heard from them and they did not hook it up. Mod you can delete this post.


----------

